# annoying issue with facebook. new stock phone



## ruinsofzach (Aug 3, 2011)

All,

I just got my wife a new thunderbolt, and for now it's running stock sense. 
the Facebook app has an annoying issue however. 
When she views the news feed or her profile, the screen shows a zoomed in view, and cuts off about 1/3 of the right side of the page. So , she has to scroll left and right constantly in order to read every post entirely. there is no way that i can find to zoom out.

I'll be rooting and tossing cm7 on it soon enough, but I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this issue before and knew a quick fix.

thanks!


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Never heard of such a thing, especially considering you can't even zoom in the area you're referring to. Try clearing cache and data on the app itself from the Settings -> Applications menu. If that fails, remove and reinstall the app.


----------



## ruinsofzach (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the response. and yea, it's very strange considering there is no zoom options. Tried the things you listed. cleared cache/data then reinstalled but unfortunately its still behaving this way. It's almost as if the app doesn't recognize the correct screen size. i may try a master reset. 
anyway, thanks for the advice, hopefully a new fb update or putting cm7 on will fix.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

The only time that I have noticed this is when my build.prop was modified (to represent a different device for the Madden 12 download). Once I switched it back, Facebook went back to normal.


----------



## ruinsofzach (Aug 3, 2011)

Interesting.. There's no way to check/reset the build.prop file without root correct? Just strange that this is happening on a stock / unrooted tbolt. 
i've tried doing a master reset as well, still same issue.

thanks for the tip


----------

